# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  MALI SAVJET TRAZIM...

## Maya83

mENGA MI KASNI PA IMA 28 DANA, NISAM TRUDNA JER SAM RADILA TEST, ALI SAM BILA NEDAVNO NA PRETRAGAMA NA KOJIMA SU ME DOSTA ZRACILI I UZIMALA SAM POSLIJE TOGA NA PREPORUKU GINEKOLOGA VAGINALNU KREMU I VAGINALETE, VALJDA ZBOG UPALE ILI NEZNAM KAJ I JOS UVIJEK NEMAM MENGU, KAJ BI TO BILO? MOZDA OD SILNIH ZRACENJA ILI ?  :?

----------


## MalaBuba

najsigurnije ti je nazvati ili otići kod svog ginića pitati. ako posumnja na nešto, lako te naruči na pregled.

----------


## disa

Od kreme i tableta nebi trebalo da ti kasni,jedino od te gadne upale,ali vec dugo ti to kasni...mozda ipak trebas kod doktora :/

----------


## rosa

Pusti test! K doktoru na pregled,pogotovo što si bila zračena!

----------


## ninna

Ja sam prvu mengu dobila 8 mjeseci nakon poroda a dojila sam,nakon toga ciklusi mi se nisu ustabili (iako sam se nadala da budu jer su mi prije trudnoće bili koma).Kasnila mi je 40 dana,radila sam test,bila kod ginića-nisam bila trudna.Dao mi je Dabrostone za 2 ciklusa,opet ista pjesma. U časopisu M&B sam pročitala da se ciklusi hoće poremetiti kada u dojkama još ima mlijeka.Prestala sam dojiti prije 5 mjeseci,a znam istisnuti po 4-5kapi mlijeka iz svake dojek.Ponekad se iznenadim mrljici na majici. Možda je to razlog kašnjenja menge?

----------


## Maya83

Napravila sam opet test za trudnocu...sada sa jutarnjom mokracom i naravno nije bio pozitivan...
Zvala svog ginekologa rekao mi da pricekam jos ovaj tjedan pa ako ne dode onda da dodem do njega pa ce mi izazvat mengu (sto god to nade)
Jedino kaj sam se zabrinula da nebi imala kasnije problema kad cemo na druge dijete...

----------


## disa

Izazvati mengu...ne znam,ja sam jednom imala neku upalu i preporucil su mi da nespem vucu,vrelu,vodu u onu termos gumenu flasu i da stavim na donji stomak,navodno parenje izaziva mengu.Pa sad ...ali ako postoji mogucnost da si trudna onda to ne smijes ni u kom slucaju.

----------


## marči

menga se izaziva tabletama koje se koiko se sjećam piju 5 dana pa se čeka menga...ili progesteronom (dabrostom...). dakle, nikakva šteta po eventualne trudnoće

----------


## marči

menga se izaziva tabletama koje se koliko se sjećam piju 5 dana pa se čeka menga...ili progesteronom (dabrostom...). dakle, nikakva šteta po eventualne trudnoće

----------

